
14 Design Patterns to Improve Your Convolutional Neural Networks - stevedewald
http://www.topbots.com/14-design-patterns-improve-convolutional-neural-network-cnn-architecture
======
p1esk
Very poorly written summary of a good paper. Feels like the author has no clue
what she's writing about.

Here's the link to the paper instead:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.00847](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.00847)

------
Zerstorer
Some of the sources quoted in the article are actually good and worth the
read. But the article itself is, ironically, convoluted. Based on the content
of the article it feels as if the author is mostly a self-proclaimed expert on
the topic. A quick LinkedIn check shows no meaningful credentials to
substantiate any credibility to her as an authority on the matter.

